
French lawmakers approve 3% tax on online giants - eplanit
https://apnews.com/fd16a5f8db154b48ab5de53c62617826
======
Jyaif
It better not include app stores.

Take 3% of the 30% the gatekeepers earns if you want, but don't touch my 70%:
I'm not earning 750 millions per year.

------
prepend
It seems like tricks defining revenue will help with this.

It seems to me that the way to implement these types of taxes basically have
to amount to “tax anything that uses euros from a French citizen.” And use
some features from crypto to use as the source of truth for spending.

Otherwise it seems possible to not collect revenue in French countries and
just have people buy stuff out of France that targets people in France.

------
crb002
Sales tax is hard to evade like Google has done in income tax by using Ireland
and the Bahamas. As long as it is uniform and low enough not to disrupt
commerce it could be beneficial.

------
valerij
good

